# Omega F300 /9162



## Seismic one (Jun 21, 2008)

New Try With old problem

I am attempting to obtain a (not so run of the mill) datewheel for my Omega f300 1250/9162. I have bought two datewheels both have the numerals opposite the teeth whereas mine are in between the teeth.(See Pic)

It would appear that my watch has the crown at 2 o'clock and the window at 3 o,clock the norm being crown/date window at 3 o,clock.

The other alternative is to replace the dial with one that matches the new datewheel.

Has anyone got the type of datewheel i require either to sell or swap or a dark silver/grey dial to match the wheels i have purchased. Any other suggestions will be welcome. The watch was my fathers so has sentimental attachment.Thanks








Dial is a dark silver/gray colour


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

Changing the dial won't solve the problem, as, as you have discovered..it is the position of the numbers in relation to the teeth that is the cause.

There is no way of sorting this, other than finding the correct date wheel......i know i do not have any....it might pay to trawl ebay etc and purchase a donor watch....this of course may take some time...as damaged date wheels are a common problem, and TMK..Omega were the only manufactuers that that used the corwn at 2 configuration.

Sorry i cannot be more help.....if i turn up a date wheel i will certainly let you know.

Regards Keith


----------



## Seismic one (Jun 21, 2008)

I have been advised that this will cure my problem as the dial locating holes on the movement body are standard it is the positioning of the dial studs that vary.

When the new wheel is fitted the date numerals are level with the crown whereas with the old wheel they are between the numerals at the crown therfore a dial with the crown and window at 3 o.clock should align.












KEITHT said:


> Changing the dial won't solve the problem, as, as you have discovered..it is the position of the numbers in relation to the teeth that is the cause.
> 
> There is no way of sorting this, other than finding the correct date wheel......i know i do not have any....it might pay to trawl ebay etc and purchase a donor watch....this of course may take some time...as damaged date wheels are a common problem, and TMK..Omega were the only manufactuers that that used the corwn at 2 configuration.
> 
> ...


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

Hmmmm...well whoever advise you that is wrong....unless of course you are happy with the date window at 2.30ish...in which case that may work fine....!!!

The only other alternative is to get a new dial and a case where the crown is at 3..then you will have the correct alignment all round...this i though somewhat defeats the object...

Strangely, from your pics, it would seem that the spacing between the teeth on the 2 wheels is different..or is that just the angle the pic is taken at??

Keith


----------

